# new here, thoughts on couples retreats



## NJEH

My H and I were headed for D, but have decided (after I asked) to pause on everything until the summer since the kids and I would have to move/switch schools. We are both going to try and work on our marriage this time (although I still not sure its 50/50 at this point, more like 80/20). I've been doing individual counselling and he is just warming up to marriage counselling. I'm just wondering if a couples retreat (the one I found is Friday-Sunday)would be a good place to start and if anyone else has had any success.

:scratchhead:


----------



## chefmaster

I haven't been to one personally but I have seen them work to revive and even better a marriage.

When there's trouble in a marriage anything that mixes things up a bit is usually helpful.


----------



## DelinquentGurl

My H & I went to a Lutheran marriage encounter and it was an amazing experience. If you find one in your area, I would highly recommend it. godlovesmarriage.org
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disbelief

Retrouvaille is credited with saving marriages on the brink of divorce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable

My wife and I went to one sponsored by First Things First and it was awesome. To not feel romantic there, a person would have to be dead.


----------

